# An Update On Phoenix



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Hey yaw I posted a few weeks back about my defensive baby BP just wanted to let you know that he is doing great he is now in shed and has quit striking and hissing completely I even trust him qhen he crawls up to my face where I used to be scared he was going to bite me Thank you all for your tips and support....love this community
We also just got two more year old ball pythons which are pictured here
Special shout out to the houseofreptilez malc Debbie and Ian for your guises wonderful contributions on my post...Thank you agian
















The top pick Is Gary our male and the bottom is Lucy our female😁


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Glad you are getting on well with them.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice markings... glad to hear everything is settling in


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Thank u guys


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s great. There are few more rewarding feelings than forming a bond of trust with your pet. Especially when it takes time and effort. My Cali King was terrified of me for a good 6/7 months. Well done for persisting! Lots of people would just give up.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I'd love to get my hands on a Ivory Orange Dream everytime I look at that morph my eyes just sparkle.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a Ivory Orange Dream everytime I look at that morph my eyes just sparkle.


There beautiful


----------

